# Framing for a pocket door?



## helpless handyman (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi everyone,
I am planing on building a wall to seperate the basement playroom and the laundry room. I want to install a pocket door for the laundry room. My question is do I have to frame like a double wall? Want to get a basic idea so I know what I am getting into. Do I frame using 2x3, 2x4's? All suggestions and ideas are welcomed. Thanks!


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

standard single wall, no bottom plate in the pocket for the door. Just remember to get that rubber bumper screwed into the back BEFORE you rock it. NOTE!!!!!!! USE ONLY 1" OR 1 1/8" DRYWALL SCREWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
on that frame, normal screws everywhere esle.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Sounds like you are putting the proverbial chicken before the egg.

Try obtaining the pocket door that you want to use first. 

The pocket door kit should have the wall specs with it.


----------



## helpless handyman (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks guys, I was just wondering if it can be done on a 76 inc height floor to ceiling basement. I don't know if these frames can be cut to fit ones size, or if they are standard 6'8". Thanks Atlantic:thumbsup:


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

I routinely repair pocket doors in high end homes where the back wheel/roller fell off, broke completely or where the track itself came loose from overhead inside the wall.

As you shop around for a kit, look for the Johnson Pocket Door Kit as it uses the heavy duty trolley type of roller assemblies with the adjusting nut and the track that does not allow the trolley to slip off. It resembles the truck (wheels) on a railroad car.

Some kits come with the cheap nylon covered rollers that resemble those used on sliding wardrobe doors and they are notorious for slipping in the adjustment hole and falling down to where the door rubs the floor. Or, they keep popping off the track altogether, usually in the wall because the door tends to ride up in the wall as people push it back. You then have to remove all of the molding on the screw side along with the header to reattach the roller and secure it.

The Johnson heavy duty trolley type does not permit the roller assembly to move up or down, only back and forth. :thumbsup:


----------



## helpless handyman (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks guys, can these be cut to fit a certain height? Say 76"?


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Won't say it cant be done however if you have the GOOD Johnson frame it is steel encased wood. A real bear to mess with


----------



## helpless handyman (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks Skymaster, I guess the pocket door project is out. I was going to buy the heavy duty one, beleive its the Johnson 1500 Series. But if its steel with wood, cutting it up will probably ruin it.


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

helpless handyman said:


> Thanks Skymaster, I guess the pocket door project is out. I was going to buy the heavy duty one, beleive its the Johnson 1500 Series. But if its steel with wood, cutting it up will probably ruin it.


FWIW, *HH*, the Johnson homesite says that it's designed so you can cut the frame as required to fit. Here's their instructions for doing so:

http://www.johnsonhardware.com/images/pdf/1500cutdown.pdf

If you measure three times and cut only once, it should be fairly straightforward. Might be worth a second look as long as the walls are dimensionally in line with the kit's requirements.

Good luck with what ever you settle on. :thumbsup:


----------



## helpless handyman (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks EndGrain:thumbsup: , but I beleive they are refering to cutting the header to size. I will pick one up and take a look at it. Thanks so much!


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

helpless handyman said:


> Thanks EndGrain:thumbsup: , but I beleive they are refering to cutting the header to size. I will pick one up and take a look at it. Thanks so much!


My bad. You're right. :thumbsup:


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

helpless handyman said:


> Thanks guys, I was just wondering if it can be done on a 76 inc height floor to ceiling basement. I don't know if these frames can be cut to fit ones size, or if they are standard 6'8". Thanks Atlantic:thumbsup:


You can cut the included kit studs. Putting the cut end up preserves the little pocket at the bottom that reveives the tang on the floor clips. I put lots of pocket doors in, and with a little thought , you can modify them to fit just about anythng. 

Definately use the Johnson kit with the three wheeled trolley, they will give you many years of trouble free service. You have to take your time to get a quality installation. Be sure the track is level, then hang the door and plumb it. I always use a plumb bob for this. Hang it in the doorway, position the door a few inches away, and adjust the trollies until they (string and door edge) measure perfectly parallel. I then use the edge of the plumb door to align the outer most stud parallel with it. If you do this carefully, you will require no shimming at the trim out.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

skymaster said:


> Won't say it cant be done however if you have the GOOD Johnson frame it is steel encased wood. A real bear to mess with


Jig saw with metal cutting blade or even a "near death" carbide blade in your circular saw works with ease.


----------



## helpless handyman (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks guys, your all awesome:thumbsup: . I will give it a shot with my Bosh jigsaw, I think that's the best jigsaw out there.


----------



## osc111 (Mar 11, 2008)

*what u need to do*



helpless handyman said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am planing on building a wall to seperate the basement playroom and the laundry room. I want to install a pocket door for the laundry room. My question is do I have to frame like a double wall? Want to get a basic idea so I know what I am getting into. Do I frame using 2x3, 2x4's? All suggestions and ideas are welcomed. Thanks!


what u deed is a 2x4 wall at first buy a kit that any suply store not a home depot or lows. more a bulders supply. it depends on the size door you want. if you want to make your own use a double wheel hardware dont use a single wheel like the ones in slider doors they will fall off and your screwed ..its not a hard job to do but i have been doing this for over 20 years . it can be a trickey job .just make shure everything is level


----------

